# Nemesis In 18350 Mode



## Riaz (9/4/14)

hi guys

im having difficulty using the nemi in 350 mode- the vents are getting blocked by my fingers when holding it.

this is the vents on the russian and the nemi.

how do you guys deal with this?

its quite irritating


----------



## BhavZ (9/4/14)

I rest the switch on my middle finger that way my index finger wraps around the neme just under the 510 connection air vents.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

@BhavZ you the man!!!

thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/4/14)

Riaz said:


> @BhavZ you the man!!!
> 
> thanks!


My pleasure dude, glad I could help.


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

here is a kudo for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/4/14)

Riaz said:


> here is a kudo for you


Yoh dude, making me lus for biltong now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Yoh dude, making me lus for biltong now


BHAWAHAAHA


----------



## Smokyg (9/4/14)

Riaz said:


> hi guys
> 
> im having difficulty using the nemi in 350 mode- the vents are getting blocked by my fingers when holding it.
> 
> ...


I fire mine with my middle finger, will attach a pic shortly.. Its actually quite comfortable once you are used to it.


----------



## Smokyg (9/4/14)

LOL, never mind, i are bit slow ne!


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

as ronald macdonald would say, im loving it LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

